#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  غیر فعال شدن درگاههای USB و ( This device cannot start. (Code 10

## 17mousavi

سلام
مدتی هست که دوتا از USB های لب تابم دچار مشکل شدن و باید پس از هر بار ری استارت ( Restart) یا روشن و خاموش شدن دستگاه باید برم توی دیوایس منیجر (Device Manager) و روی کنترلر هاب USB که علامت مثلث زرد رنگ روشه کلیک کنم و با یک بار Disable و Enable کردن (که موجب شناختنشون توسط ویندوز میشه!) اونها رو فعال کنم.این مشکل از وقتی شروع شد که سعی داشتم یک فلش مموری خراب رو درست کنم نمیدونم برنامه ای نصب کردم اینطوری شد یا فلش ایراد داشت! تو اینترنت یک سرچی کردم و یک افزونه از سایت مایکروسافت به اسم MicrosoftFixit.Devices.LB.160323264928194630.1.1.R  un.exe براش گرفتم که البته مشکل رو موقتا اونم فقط با اتصال به سایت مایکرو سافت حل می کرد که اونم بعد ری استارت دوباره مثلث زرد رنگ میومد.اروری که میده اینه 
This device cannot start. (Code 10
Windows did not start a related device driver. To learn more, click the Driver tab and then click Driver Details
درایورهای اصلی لب تاب (مربوط به همین ویندوز) رو که چند سالی نصب بودن و هیچ مشکلی هم usb نداشت رو هم دوباره نصب کردم ولی بی فایده بود. بایوس لب تاب رو هم  Default کردم. نمیخوام برای یک مشکل مثل این بیفتم به تعویض ویندوز اگه دوستان اطلاعاتی دارن کمک کنن...
sshot-1.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## 17mousavi

سلام
با System Restore صورت مسئله رو حل کردم (پاکش کردم)...

----------

*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## غفور

آفرین داداش میخواستم بگم system restor کن ولی تا تاپیک پایینی رو دیدم خودت عملی کردین و جواب گرفتین موفق باشین

----------

*17mousavi*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mahmood_m

سلام

من رسیتور ندارم حالا چیکار کنم؟

----------

